
The evolutionary value of art - charzom
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/27/science/27angi.html?em&ex=1196398800&en=22d3404085998f68&ei=5070
======
agentbleu
<http://www.documentary-art.net/>

this is a site I made for artists to express themselves, might be worth a look
for any artists in the house...

